# When to start FIM/ training your plants



## TheBushDoctor (Feb 20, 2010)

So I've got a bunch of new clones in ebb n grow buckets. I want to crop each of my plants so they have four main branches. Just wondering when is a good time to start the FIM technique. 

I am going to wait a few days until their roots take a little but then where do I start. When they have four true nodes?... and do I start pinching at the top of the plant?..


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 20, 2010)

4 nodes is good, i wouldnt *pinch* them though. use a sterilized razor blade. i


----------



## Uvalax (Feb 20, 2010)

Good to see a 5000 poster respond to a first timer, haha. Na but, you'll want to give it a little, infact 4 nodes seems perfect. Also, if you want four main branches top them, whether pinching or not just don't get the plant sick, and let it grow a few nodes with two main stems. If you top to quickly in seccession you could stress it pretty badly.


----------



## TheBushDoctor (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, yea I think I've got at least a week before I need to think about it. they have only been planted two days and they are a little pale looking cause I just added nutrients to my res this morning. But thanks for the tip, I'll post a picture when they get a little bigger.

Also, how do you feel about trimming leaves during veg. I want to just clip the tips and make my four branch early then let them grow with out touching leave or branches all the way to flower. I have heard that taking leaves messes with the auxims/hormones and its better to just let them veg naturally. What do you think?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 22, 2010)

dont ever cut off healthy fan leaves, EVER. they are the main and most effecient energy producers, clipping them just ensure the new tops get less energy given to them. tying them out of the way however does not have that flaw.


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> dont ever cut off healthy fan leaves, EVER. they are the main and most effecient energy producers, clipping them just ensure the new tops get less energy given to them. tying them out of the way however does not have that flaw.


agreed, my very first grow i cut fan leaves to "GET MORE LIGHT" and it was a lesson i will never forget. it pretty much cut my final yield in half


----------



## TheBushDoctor (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't actually mean cutting fan leaves. I was talking about cutting the little sprout that comes out of new growth. Supposedly this will split the plant into two branches. Then you can do it again to each of those branches and make four total. I never cut healthy foliage! The only thing I would ever cut is the lower branches and under growth.


----------



## greensister (Mar 2, 2010)

You are asking about FIM. Yes. FIM is the best. Make sure you FIM. FIM the FIM. FIM the F out of the FIM!!! LST is great too.

Rather than describing in detail (which has been done many many times in this forum) i would suggest you do a search for FIM.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html

Try that.


----------



## TheBushDoctor (Mar 2, 2010)

hooked up! great link man thanks, those pics help a lot


----------

